# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Processing Jeux de Billard 2D

## mrblue216

Bonjour  tous ! Voil je suis un petit fru d'informatique et de programmation depuis mes 9 ans mais voil j'ai un problme avec mon jeu de billard. La balle ne s'arrte pas comme je veux et elle fait des "Arrondis". J'ai besoin de votre aide

Le code



```

```

Merci de votre aide !

----------

